
I built Lambda's 4-GPU deep learning rig for $4000 cheaper - cgn
http://l7.curtisnorthcutt.com/the-best-4-gpu-deep-learning-rig
======
cgn
Hi hackers!

This is a follow-up to the previous post "I built Lambda's $12,500 deep
learning rig for $6200" which had around 480 upvotes on Reddit. That previous
build had only 3-GPUs and took some shortcuts. In response to the hundreds of
comments on that post, including comments by the CEO of Lambda Labs, I built
and tested multiple 4-GPU rigs. I'm back to share a near-perfect 4-GPU deep
learning rig with the highest performance and reliability, no thermal
throttling, and lowest cost. This build is nearly identical to Lambda's 4-GPU
workstation, but costs around $4000 cheaper. Happy building!

~~~
bpg_92
Very nice build indeed! I was comparing it with Lambdas build and it's pretty
good on comparison, any thoughts on the Threadripper vs Intel? Also regarding
the PSU, I've seen some pretty nasty reviews on that one
([https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-HERCULES-1600-Continuous-
Has...](https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-HERCULES-1600-Continuous-Haswell-
SILVER/product-
reviews/B00A940V1K/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_hist_1?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&reviewerType=all_reviews#reviews-
filter-bar)). How did yours perform so far?

